# Anyone deal with Sunsco



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with a company by the name of Sunsco? I sent them an email about their loose stones and their designs and what the minimums are. They sent back that "1 pack" was the minimum on loose stones and 100 of a design. Can't seem to get them to tell me what one pack is and I told them I was not talking about a design I had but rather one of their designs and they said the minimum was still 100.

I like the colors that they have available and would like to try them but I have no need for 100 of one design and can't seem to get them to tell me how to order the loose stones. Anyone else dealt with them before and if so do you have any suggestions?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have only dealt with the Atlanta, GA office which is a PITA, but others have ordered from their Korean Office. use the search feature at the top and search for Sunsco and you will find the other threads.


----------



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> I have only dealt with the Atlanta, GA office which is a PITA, but others have ordered from their Korean Office. use the search feature at the top and search for Sunsco and you will find the other threads.


I did do a search before making my original post and the only thing that came up was from 2008 and really didn't say much so I was trying to see if anyone knew something more current.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The thread started in 2008 but at the bottom it has 2011 posts in it. I personally posted the Atlanta, GA office info in it if you would like to contact them. Also a couple other threads are lurking around where a member finally placed an order with them from their Korea Office. I will see if I can find it for you.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a contact I received from another TSF member that uses them. I have not ordered anything yet, but do plan to. I think by "pack", they mean a full bag (1,000 gross for ss06, 500 gross for ss10 & 200 gross for ss16).

Sincerely yours,
Daniel / Sales dept.

daniel@suns-iron.com

SUNSCO
Tel: 82-2-558-7343
Mobile: 82-10-9471-2022
Fax: 82-2-558-7379
Website: www.suns-iron.com


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting that Slick, It completely slipped my mind that I was supposed to looking for it. Oops!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

BTW Slick did the other poster mention how the transfers turned out? I miss threads sometimes just wondering. I remember him saying he placed an order but I don't remember him saying anything else about it.

Thanks


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't recall seeing him say how the transfers turned out either.


----------



## turchino (Mar 8, 2011)

I ordered a sample pack from them. The shipping was $110.00!! I was shocked to say the least. My bad for not asking! The stones are beautiful. I took some off the samples and used them and so far, they are fine! I am also looking for a US source since I can't afford the shipping! I will try the GA info and thanks for posting it. The lady I delt with at SUNSCO, Lauren I think, stated there was no US office.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, I got hit with the same price for my sample pack However, I do agree that the stones are very nice. I placed an order with them for some special cut silicon transfer tape, and I loved it. I just ordered 4 more rolls and I plan to place a small order for some of their SunLumi products and some rhinestones.


----------



## turchino (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Slick! Are the shipping rates any cheaper when you actually place an order? I just called the GA number and, from what I understood, they make their own product but do not sell retail. Also do you know how many stones are in a pack? I REALLY love the look of these stones! Just can't justify the cost for what little I do! If you get a chance, post some pics of what you do with them! SOMEONE needs to sell them here in the US! I'd buy 'em! Have a good one!


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

I have tried to order from them but the shipping is expensive. THe office in GA...Do you have a number for them or a website?

Thanks...


----------



## turchino (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is the info I found:

250 Spring Street. Suite #7s349 , Atlanta, Georgia (GA), 30303, USA
Tel: work(404)880-9106
Fax: fax(404)880-9109
Web:www.sunsco.com

Good luck! Let me know what you find out plz.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

I checked out their website. If you notice the company in seems to have more product and more color to their designs. Doesn't look like the same company to me. I wanted to order from the company in Korea but they only take bank transfer..No pay pal ...Not easy to do business with..Just my opinion. Love their items though...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I can assure you it is the same company as I have visited both locations and they are just as much a PITA to deal with in person as they are online.

You think the stone designs are nice, the dresses/gowns I saw in there shop - Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------

